
Doodle or Die, Node Knockout winner for Most Fun, updated - dc-tech-fan
http://doodle.no.de/#.TmeURrCd1CE.hackernews
======
dc-tech-fan
[request] Added brown, gray, and orange.

[request] Added undo, faster clear.

[request] If you paint outside the edge you can keep painting.

[new] Cursor changes to match paint color.

[fix] Images are now served as client-cacheable files instead of base64
encoded strings in the html loaded from MongoDB. _(HUGE speed impact.)_

